# فضيحة كورن فليكس



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2007)

*أعملوااااااا ...هذي التجربة ...وتأكدوا ...بأنفسكم " 

- أحضر كيس بلاستك شفاف أي حجم ...وضع فيه ماء 

2- ضع خمس الى ست ملاعق كبير من كورن فلكس - 

اللي فيه صوره الديك الاخضر....في الكيس الذى فيه الماء 

3- حاول إذابة (كورن فلكس) بالماء وهو بالكيس 

4- أنفخ الكيس.....وأربطه بأحكام.. 

- رج الخليط ...الليى بالكيس.....لأذابة أكبر كمية من الكورن فلكس 

6- أحضر مغناطيس...وألصقه بالكيس من الخارج...وأسحبه من اسفل 

الكيس إلى الأعلى ....أكثر من مرة 

سوف تفاجىء ...بألتصاق كمية من برادة الحديد بالمغناطيس من 

داخل الكيس تخيل هذه الكمية .....بجسم أطفالنا فلذات أكبادنا...

وهم يأكلون هذا السم يوميا
أمريكا منعت بيع منتجات شركة( كورن فلكس ) داخل الولايات

المتحدة 

وذلك لأنها تسبب السرطان في المخ وثبتت تلك الدراسة على عينة كبيرة 

من الأطفال

لذلك لابد لهم من تصريف بضاعتهم في السوق العربية
رسالة للجميع*

*و ربنا يحافظ على اولادنا  :94:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

*ميرسي يافراشة على التحذير 
 بس انتى متأكدة ان الكلام دة حقيقي ولا الكلام دة اشاعات لمقاطعة الكورن فليكس 
الحمد لله انا طبيعي ماجربتهوش حتى
ميرسي كمان مرة يافراشة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## MARINSE (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

شكرا فراشة على التنبيه..................


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *ميرسي يافراشة على التحذير *
> 
> *بس انتى متأكدة ان الكلام دة حقيقي ولا الكلام دة اشاعات لمقاطعة الكورن فليكس *
> *الحمد لله انا طبيعي ماجربتهوش حتى*
> ...




لو بتستعملة اعمل التجربة دى و شوف

أنا مش بحبة اصلا فمش بستعملة و لا بجيبة :smile02

و ميرسى على المشاركة الحلوة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



MARINSE قال:


> شكرا فراشة على التنبيه..................



العفووو :flowers:​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

معقول توصل للاطفال كمان والله حرام

شكرااااااااا يا فراشه على التحذير
وربنا يحمى اطفالنا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

ناس كتيرة معندهاش ضمير يا كاندى و ممكن يأزوا الاطفال المهم يكسبوا فلوس

ربنا يحمينا

و ميرسى على مشاركتك الحلوة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

ميرسى يا فراشه على التحذير ..........ولو ان خلاص مبقاش فى حاجه مبتجبش أمراض .......حتى رغيف العيش ........ربنا يلطف بينا .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

على رأيك يا دونا كلة دلوقتى بيجيب امراض

ربنا يحفظنا

ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## joe_dodo4ever (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

مرسيى يافراشه على الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يحميك


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم



شنوووووووووو هذااااا  والعياذ بالله مافي رحمه  بقلوبهم وانا بنفسي بجرب الطريقه


ابي اتكاد اكثر



ويسلموووووووووووووووو عالتنبيه والموضوووووووووع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



joe_dodo4ever قال:


> مرسيى يافراشه على الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يحميك



ميرسى يا جو على الرد 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



يوسف المطرف قال:


> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ناس معندهاش ضمير و لا تخاف من ربنا

ربنا يحمى اولادنا 

شكرآ على المرور

و لما تجربها قولنا النتيجة​


----------



## <*tina*> (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

ميرسى خالص يا فراشة على النصيحة دى انا فعلا كنت اسمع
             انةمضر لكن مكنتش اعرف بسبب اية 
                         الرب يحفظك


----------



## 3frkosh (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

بجد كل حاجه عندنا بقت تسد النفس
ميرسى على التحذير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



<*tina*> قال:


> ميرسى خالص يا فراشة على النصيحة دى انا فعلا كنت اسمع
> انةمضر لكن مكنتش اعرف بسبب اية
> الرب يحفظك



ربنا يحمينا يا تينا

ميرسى على الرد :t23:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



3frkosh قال:


> بجد كل حاجه عندنا بقت تسد النفس
> ميرسى على التحذير



ميرسى ليك على الرد

ربنا يحمينا​


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

شكرا ليك يافراشة على التنبية وهاحاول اعمل التجربة دي


----------



## sandy23 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

شكرا فراشة على التحذير
الرب يباركك ويحميكي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



ramyghobrial قال:


> شكرا ليك يافراشة على التنبية وهاحاول اعمل التجربة دي



يا رامى فينك يا رامى وحشنا مووووووووووت موووووووووووووووووت :love34:

ميرسى انك دخلت موضوعى و نورتة :flowers:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



sandy23 قال:


> شكرا فراشة على التحذير
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك ويحميكي​






ميرسى يا ساندى على ردك الجميل 
 و الرب يحمى اولادة :yaka:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

معقول توصل للاطفال كمان والله حرام

شكرااااااااا يا فراشه على التحذير
وربنا يحمى اطفالنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

شكرآ يا مرمر على مرورك

و ربنا يحميى أولادنا و اخواتنا​


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا رامى فينك يا رامى وحشنا مووووووووووت موووووووووووووووووت :love34:​
> 
> ميرسى انك دخلت موضوعى و نورتة :flowers:​


 

ظروووف يافراشة والله ومعنديش نت في الشقة الجديدة وشوية وهاوصل تاني 
وهارجع بقووووة
والعفو ولازم نخش يافندم الله مين ينورة  :t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



ramyghobrial قال:


> ظروووف يافراشة والله ومعنديش نت في الشقة الجديدة وشوية وهاوصل تاني
> وهارجع بقووووة
> والعفو ولازم نخش يافندم الله مين ينورة :t33:


 
طيب يا سيدى ربنا معاك و وصل نت الله بقى كل دا لسا

مش عايزين الموضوع بس ينور عايزين المنتدى كلللللللللة ينور :lightbulb::smile01


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

مرسي علي التحذي اخواتي بيكوا منة كتير 
:new8:مرسي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

طيب يويو جربى التجربة دى و قوليلنا صح ولا غلط

و ميرسى للرد حبيبتى​


----------



## maryadel (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

*يا نهار ابيض و زى الفل دى انا بقالى اسبوعين باكل فى كورن فليكس 

ميرسى اوى يا فراشة مسيحية على الموضوع دة 

خلاص لا للكورن فليكس بعد اليوم​*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

*تصورى انا كنت فاكر ان كورن فليكس ده دواء*
*من ساعه سمير غانم قاله فى مسرحيه المتزوجون *
*عموما تحزيز جميل  وشكرا عليه *
* بس خايف اننا بنقاطع منتجات امريكيه *
*علشان شركه تانيه*
* فكرتينى*
*بقول ايه يا فراشه*
* واحد فى الشغل معايا قال لى ان *
*مسحوق الغسيل *
*( برسيل)*
*لما تقلبها يبقى معناها *
*(ليس رب ) *
*وان الغرب عايزنا ننسى ربنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

*على فكره انا سمعت ايضا ان*
*شركه كادبورى للشيكولاته *
*سحبت جميع منتجاتها من السوق الامريكى*
* لوجود ماده بالمنتج مضر بصحه الانسان*​* تحياتى*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



maryadel قال:


> *يا نهار ابيض و زى الفل دى انا بقالى اسبوعين باكل فى كورن فليكس ​*
> 
> *ميرسى اوى يا فراشة مسيحية على الموضوع دة *
> 
> ...





اتأكدى الاول يا مارى 

أعملى التجربة دى و شوفيها لو صح ماتكليهوش تانى

:flowers:​


----------



## basboosa (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

_مرسى يا فراشة 
وربنا يباركك_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



basboosa قال:


> _مرسى يا فراشة _​
> 
> _وربنا يباركك_​




ميرسى ليكى يا بسبوسة​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

*أختى بتحبه ربنا يستر
بس انا منعته عنها​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *أختى بتحبه ربنا يستر​*
> 
> *بس انا منعته عنها*​





اتأكدى بس الاول و بعدين امنعية لو صح​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

*ماشي هشوف​*


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

للاسف يافراشة انا بجيبة لبنتى كتير ولكن ربنا سترها وحافظ عليها فشكرا لنصيحتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> للاسف يافراشة انا بجيبة لبنتى كتير ولكن ربنا سترها وحافظ عليها فشكرا لنصيحتك



ربنا يحافظ عليها و يخليهالك


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

ربنا يباركك يافراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



newman_with_jesus قال:


> ربنا يباركك يافراشة



ميرسى كتير ليك

الرب يباركك :new5:​


----------



## Scofield (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*


تصدقو
انا لوقت قريب كنت فاكر ان المسلمين بس هما اللى بيصدقو الأشاعات دى
طلع المسيحين اكثر
كل واحد ينقل من منتدى اسلامى و يجيبلنا اشاعات هنا وكل حاجة عاملها الغرب وحشة
ومحدش بيكلم على منتجات الشرق اللى الزبالة انظف منها يعنى محدش اتكلم على الكولا المعفنة بتاعة السعودية و غيرها من المنتجات النتنة التى تحاول ان تنزل الاسواق بأشاعات تضر المصانع الغربية حتى تبيع منتجاتها
والأخ بتاع برسيل هو فى بلد برسيل بيكلمو عربي؟
ارجو ان تتم التجربة قبل النقل هنا و ترويج الأشاعات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



ٌREMON قال:


> تصدقو
> انا لوقت قريب كنت فاكر ان المسلمين بس هما اللى بيصدقو الأشاعات دى
> طلع المسيحين اكثر
> كل واحد ينقل من منتدى اسلامى و يجيبلنا اشاعات هنا وكل حاجة عاملها الغرب وحشة
> ...


 
ريمون فية تجربة قايلين عليها 

لو كانت بس اشاعة ماتبقاش ملحقة بالتجربة 

و الوقاية خير من العلاج

مش كدا ولا اية ؟


----------



## Scofield (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ريمون فية تجربة قايلين عليها
> 
> لو كانت بس اشاعة ماتبقاش ملحقة بالتجربة
> 
> ...




سؤال واحد بس انتى بنفسك جربتى الطريقة دى؟
ولا معتمدة على السمع و خلاص؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



ٌREMON قال:


> سؤال واحد بس انتى بنفسك جربتى الطريقة دى؟
> ولا معتمدة على السمع و خلاص؟


 
لو تاخد بالك من كل ردودى 

هاتعرف الاجابة 

و هى انى ماجربتهاش 

و قلت للى بيستعملوة يجربوة الاول 

و لما يجربوة يقولولنا النتيجة اية 

لو صح فية حديد هاخلى الموضوع 

لو مش صح و اشاعة وعد منى احزفة بنفسى يا ريمون ولا تزعل نفسك خالص


----------



## Scofield (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لو تاخد بالك من كل ردودى
> 
> هاتعرف الاجابة
> 
> ...



وانا اقدر ازعل منك او من اى حد هنا
انا بس مش بحب المساعدة فى نشر الاشاعات بدون حتى تجربة
لانك زى ما شفتى كل اللى دخلو الموضوع لم يجربو ولكنهم خافو حتى مع انهم كانو متعودين يأكلو المنتج وانا أكلته عادى
ثم لو فيه حديد معقولة سننانك مش هتتكسر منه ولا حتى مش هتشفيه ولا اصلا ليه الشركة تضعه مع ان الحديد غالى اليومين دول يعنى تاكلى علبة و يبقى معدتك حديد مسلح:dntknw:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



ٌREMON قال:


> وانا اقدر ازعل منك او من اى حد هنا
> انا بس مش بحب المساعدة فى نشر الاشاعات بدون حتى تجربة
> لانك زى ما شفتى كل اللى دخلو الموضوع لم يجربو ولكنهم خافو حتى مع انهم كانو متعودين يأكلو المنتج وانا أكلته عادى
> ثم لو فيه حديد معقولة سننانك مش هتتكسر منه ولا حتى مش هتشفيه ولا اصلا ليه الشركة تضعه مع ان الحديد غالى اليومين دول يعنى تاكلى علبة و يبقى معدتك حديد مسلح:dntknw:


 
كلامك منطقى يا ريمون

بس برضة حد يجربة و يقلنا النتيجة 

علشان نشوف نخلى الموضوع دا ولا نحزفة اذا كان اشاعة بس


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

مهما لازم يصرفو  البضاعة دى عند الشعب العربى لان مفيش اى رقابة فية كل واحد بيقول يلا همى ونفسى  مرسى جدا يا فراشتنا الجميلة ويارب المزيد من النصائح


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

شكرا يا فراشة علي الموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> مهما لازم يصرفو البضاعة دى عند الشعب العربى لان مفيش اى رقابة فية كل واحد بيقول يلا همى ونفسى مرسى جدا يا فراشتنا الجميلة ويارب المزيد من النصائح


 

شكرآ يا مرمر حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> شكرا يا فراشة علي الموضوع


 
شكرآ حبيبتى

الرب معك


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

ممكن سؤال يا فراشة
فيه منتج مصري من كورن فليكس  
أي
 شركة مصرية هيا إللي أنتجته 
هل هذه المواصفات تنطبق عليه ؟؟؟


----------



## kajo (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

*الخبر اليقين


الموضوع اشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعه


وكبيره كمان


ده كله كلام هجس با جدعان​*


----------



## kajo (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

*بعد التجربه ورج الكيس جيدااا


اتضح ان كورن فليكس ما هو الا زره مجروش ودقيق 

بس

ولا حديد ولا حتى خشب

وشكرا ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فضيحة كورن فليكس*

شكرآ يا كاجو على التجربة و بكدا

يغلق الموضوع 

و يحزف​


----------

